# Help surface scum buildup.



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have my 90 gallon tank running for about 2 weeks now. I let it cycle instantly by rinsing my dirty filter on my old tank. The plants been there about 4 days. I left out of town last weekend and i have to turn my lights and co2 off coz i dont want any problems happening when Im out. When I can back i saw alot of surface scum buildup. This tank has a build-in overflow and dont know why is still have a surface scum on top. I dont have my discus fish there yet coz i still want to make sure that this tank is running smoothly. This tank has a big driftwood that still wants to float but its tied down at the bottom. I will take pictures of it soon. Pls help.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Is it bubbly or like a film?


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

its bubbly


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

If you are using dechlor or other chemicals, it can make the surface appear very bubbly. Just let it run its course and do not add more chemicals


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

thats funny. i never noticed that prime or amquel would do this. if you are adding tap water then you must dechlor. you have a surface skimmer? if not, that will help. when i first planted my tank i noticed alot of what looked like an oily film on my water surface. but very soon it disappeared.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Your aquarium is still immature and unbalanced, this is to be expected until everything stabilizes.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Im tired of looking at it and cleaned it up. Now it looks crisp clean. Its been 5 days now and it look like its not comming back coz my co2 is up and running.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Glad everything is working out then.

Yeah, sometimes in the beginning of a new tank, I have noticed adding those chemicals sometimes leaves a bubbly surface...

Also Gouramis will do that too! lol


----------

